# Mt. Tam Hillclimb?



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Who's coming out for 40+ minutes of lactate-induced insanity? Francois, are you going to bring that little plastic bike of yours up for a spin? (Incidentally, I met some crazy guy at Giro di SF who had a 9lb Teschner with him. That's right - 9 lbs. Drilled-out derailleurs, plastic headset, you name it, but fully functional with gears and brakes. Bar tape even.)

I'll be there struggling to not get caught by the juniors. Seems like a nice way to wrap up the season, getting my @ss whupped on the same roads I train on. Who's game?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Not me..*

No way Peter. I haven't done the Tam since the late 80s (when I'd get dropped in the first 500 feet). I'll give you a shout at Three Corners... look for the guy with a bag of doughnuts and a six pack.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I'm really pissed off I'm going to miss this one again, I'll be doing the MTB NORBA National race at Mammoth


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

peterpen said:


> Who's coming out for 40+ minutes of lactate-induced insanity? Francois, are you going to bring that little plastic bike of yours up for a spin? (Incidentally, I met some crazy guy at Giro di SF who had a 9lb Teschner with him. That's right - 9 lbs. Drilled-out derailleurs, plastic headset, you name it, but fully functional with gears and brakes. Bar tape even.)
> 
> I'll be there struggling to not get caught by the juniors. Seems like a nice way to wrap up the season, getting my @ss whupped on the same roads I train on. Who's game?


I did this race several years back as a Cat5 and came in at 48 and a half which seemed respectable for my 2nd race ever, but i'm going to skip it this time around and do the crit in Santa Cruz the next day instead. It's an alright event, but the fact that you can't even get upgrade points sort of rules it out for me. It's definitely an institution though.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

48:30 is a pretty solid time - I'll be happy to do that. I can do 52 on my own, so I figure the pack effect on the flat part + race day adrenalin will shave at least a few minutes off.

Why don't you get upgrade points? It is a mass start race...


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

peterpen said:


> I'll be there struggling to not get caught by the juniors. Seems like a nice way to wrap up the season, getting my @ss whupped on the same roads I train on. Who's game?


hehe. me and my teammate are gonna solo off the front. on your left!


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

peterpen said:


> 48:30 is a pretty solid time - I'll be happy to do that. I can do 52 on my own, so I figure the pack effect on the flat part + race day adrenalin will shave at least a few minutes off.
> 
> Why don't you get upgrade points? It is a mass start race...


I always heard that there weren't any upgrade points for this one, but I guess i'm wrong. In either case, I'd be fighting for 5th or 6th place at best because I can name the guys that can definitely outclimb me over that distance. It's probably a good race for gauging your progress from season to season though if you did it every year. I'd be going into it looking to break 46:30 this season if I raced it. There are a handful of folks who will get 45 and change.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

There are plenty of juniors in this area that can whip my @ss. Look at guys like Switters, Riggs, and Iannarelli - those kids are holding their own in Pro/1/2 races. They'd have no problems dropping a wheezy old fart with a bad back like me.  

As an aside, I did confirm with the race organizer that it is good for upgrade points, as long as the field is large enough.


----------

